# The Perfect Quiver From Athens Archery.



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

once again ... well done


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Niiiiiice, can't wait to get my athens quiver and sight to go along with my 34" accomplice. Thanks for sharing Jason!


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*More pics*

Here are more.

They can be pre ordered call the office 574-224-2300 ask for pam the estimated MSRP is 129.00 all Machined aluminum Hardware and SS Handle.
think of all the money you will save by never buying another Bow hook

Be Blessed


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*The Logo/ Label*

The Label


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

you all at Athens always impress me with your machine work.....again, Great job. :darkbeer:

The aluminum colored part in the pic, is that a carrying handle? *ah I see new pics....that is cool *
What type of containing process you use in the hood, foam, magnets, ect?
What are we looking at as far as MSRP?

*Looks nice so far.*


----------



## Beaux (Oct 30, 2008)

Very nice, just need a 26.5" Buck Commander to go with it!


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*containment answer*



mdewitt71 said:


> you all at Athens always impress me with your machine work.....again, Great job. :darkbeer:
> 
> The aluminum colored part in the pic, is that a carrying handle? *ah I see new pics....that is cool *
> What type of containing process you use in the hood, foam, magnets, ect?
> ...


It has 2 sets of arrow grippers on it the hood has a rubber liner it is perfet for fixed or Mechanical. broadheads dont touch anything when installed in the hood.


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

Great looking quiver. I will have to retire the Alpine now.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks awesome! I'll be calling once all the bows are shipped! Trying to stay out of the way of shipping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Looks awesome! I'll be calling once all the bows are shipped! Trying to stay out of the way of shipping
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll 2nd that...
:smile:


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Very nice.Really like the double grippers.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

man i it looks awesome! i cant wait to get one...definately economical! i know i buy at 2-3 bow hooks a year so itll pay for itself with a year or 2 lol.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks kinda odd to me i like your bows, but the quiver reminds me of the apex.


----------



## moto1 (Nov 28, 2008)

that's sweet........i like the idea of using it to hang your bow or misc gear:thumbs_up.....now i just have to save enough pennies to get me a commander


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

That is an awesome design you guys keep making stuff like this and I'll be broke.


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's a great concept, but I would rather see one with an injection molded plastic main body instead of a machined aluminum body. It would help to cut down on the weight and be easier on the pocket book of the customers. BTW what does it weigh? It also looks like that there could be issues with enough use on the wearing of the finish where the quiver mounts to the bracket.


----------



## KPD007 (Jan 27, 2008)

thelefty41 said:


> That's a great concept, but I would rather see one with an injection molded plastic main body instead of a machined aluminum body. It would help to cut down on the weight and be easier on the pocket book of the customers. BTW what does it weigh? It also looks like that there could be issues with enough use on the wearing of the finish where the quiver mounts to the bracket.


I think the idea here is Athens quality put into a quiver. Other companies make fine injections molded quivers, not many make high qaulity aluminum quivers. There is a market for these. I won't be able to own two or three of them....but one will be nice. And I can't see that it would weigh to much, depending on the thicknesses involved it could be very light. Not plastic light, but again, quality is the theme.


----------



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

What a great concept!! Nicely done!


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*When Jason first showed me this a couple months ago i was blown away. It's going to be the best quiver on the market hands down. I cant wait to get me one.*


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

cant wait to see it in person. :teeth:


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Is the hook gonna be black in the production model, or will it stay that bare aluminum color?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

29innovator70 said:


> Is the hook gonna be black in the production model, or will it stay that bare aluminum color?


orange would be sweet to!!! but not if it were going on a camo bow......... would look sweeeeeet on my all black accomplice though!!!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Quiver*

Another quality state of the art product from Athens Archery!:star:


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very Slick......nice job!


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

I was expecting well thought out innovation.....and that quiver has it!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice Jason, I already have mine on order!


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Oww man :doh:
I finally decided on a Tight Spot quiver, and you have to come along and complicate things.


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Great Job, Very good Idea!


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

fabricater12 said:


> THATS ******ED! WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND IS GOING TO SCREW A PEG IN THE TREE EVERYTIME YOU GET INTO YOUR TREESTAND. WHATS THE BIG DEAL OF HAVING A LITTLE PEG ALREADY IN THE TREE? WHAT IF YOUR HUNTING IN THE RUT, DEER ARE RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY LONG. NOT A GOOD PRODUCT IF YOU ASK ME!:thumbs_do


*Hey bro why don't you take your negative comments some where else. Everybody who has seen this quiver says "OHH MAN I HAVE TO HAVE 1 OF THESE" except for you & you probably have no clue what a quiver even is. To answer your 1st question this quiver is perfect for the hunter who takes there quiver off once they get in there stand like me, once in the stand i screw my hook in not my "PEG" & then i hang my bow & quiver on it. To answer your other question "WHAT IF YOUR HUNTING THE RUT & DEER ARE RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY LONG" that sounds like a hunters dream & not a problem.*


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

fabricater12 said:


> THATS ******ED! WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND IS GOING TO SCREW A PEG IN THE TREE EVERYTIME YOU GET INTO YOUR TREESTAND. WHATS THE BIG DEAL OF HAVING A LITTLE PEG ALREADY IN THE TREE? WHAT IF YOUR HUNTING IN THE RUT, DEER ARE RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY LONG. NOT A GOOD PRODUCT IF YOU ASK ME!:thumbs_do


Thanks for sharing ..............

.........now, go crawl back under your rock, bug


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

fabricater12 said:


> THATS ******ED! WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND IS GOING TO SCREW A PEG IN THE TREE EVERYTIME YOU GET INTO YOUR TREESTAND. WHATS THE BIG DEAL OF HAVING A LITTLE PEG ALREADY IN THE TREE? WHAT IF YOUR HUNTING IN THE RUT, DEER ARE RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY LONG. NOT A GOOD PRODUCT IF YOU ASK ME!:thumbs_do


What? This cannot be a serious post.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Now that is slick. Great idea.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

What sight is on that bow? Nice quiver!! Probably going to have to have one of those


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

OK keyboard warrior. DO YOU KNOW YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO TURN THE CAPS LOCK KEY OFF WHEN YOU TYPE ON AN INTERNET FORUM?? IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE YELLING. 


Jason, I think it is a great idea. But I'm a new staff shooter so I guess I am supposed to say that. I guess I am one of those few guys that still screws a hook in the tree almost everytime they go out .......maybe that means I don't know how to hunt. Man, I guess all those deer I killed over the years feel real bad now, knowing that they were killed by someone that screws a hook in to hang a bow and quiver on, and by a guy that doesn't know how to hunt to boot. 

From the sound of things on this thread, it looks like Athens will sell a bunch of them, but only to the regular guys.............the messiahs of archery hunting will be using their quickie quivers yet.

I'll be using one, but only until the rut starts. After that deer start running everywhere and quivers that hang from hooks in trees will be useless.


----------



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Athens does it again!!!!!!*



fabricater12 said:


> YOUR JUST SUCKING UP TO THEM BECAUSE YOU SHOOT THEIR CRAP! DO YOU KNOW HOW TO HUNT? ******ED IDEA! YOU WILL NOT CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE.:thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


For those in the know will appreciate archery innovation and direction! A true archer does not have to "suck up" to be able to look at a new product and decide for themselves whether or not they will purchase that product just because the bow manufacture they shoot built it! 
Nice looking quiver and we as archers are coming to expect that from Athens! Keep the ideas and craftsmanship coming Jason!!!!!!!
We all know somebody like fabricator12, they are always crying over things they can't control. (just my 2 cents!)


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

Well.....Then I must be ******ed........Because I'm gonna buy one :darkbeer:


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe we should all get on the short bus and go get one.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*?*

Not sure what Fabricator is trying to say but I was raised to allways give people the benifit of a doubt and maybe he just had a bad Morning or something. I am proud to say that my upbringing taught me to have thick skin and keep doing what i believe in. But any way I can tell you that there where roughly an estimated 750 thousand plus small screw in hooks made last year for this very reason. so i guess there are alot of people that could see a benifit to this.

No harm no foul just posting a reply.

Fabricator be blessed I wish you well in the timber this fall.

Jason


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

DustyRx said:


> Maybe we should all get on the short bus and go get one.


Bring that bus up here and pick me up. I love the idea and want one! No more worrying if I have my bow holder when I leave with my climber. OR no more leaving them up the tree when I leave.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

thelefty41 said:


> That's a great concept, but I would rather see one with an injection molded plastic main body instead of a machined aluminum body. It would help to cut down on the weight and be easier on the pocket book of the customers. BTW what does it weigh? It also looks like that there could be issues with enough use on the wearing of the finish where the quiver mounts to the bracket.


wanted to tell you the weight of this unit I weighed another top selling brand and it weighed 8.8 ounces it was 100% plastic our weighed in at 10.1 ounces just a little heavier in the hand it is nearly impossible to tell the difference . as for the wear it is type 3 hard coat anodize rockwell of 55~60 and we also offer a no question asked lifetime warranty.


thanks for asking Great question.

Jason


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by fabricater12 
THATS ******ED! WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND IS GOING TO SCREW A PEG IN THE TREE EVERYTIME YOU GET INTO YOUR TREESTAND. WHATS THE BIG DEAL OF HAVING A LITTLE PEG ALREADY IN THE TREE? WHAT IF YOUR HUNTING IN THE RUT, DEER ARE RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY LONG. NOT A GOOD PRODUCT IF YOU ASK ME!

To each his own, but I think you've got another innovation here Jason. How many times have you lost or forgotten your bow hook on the way to your stand fab12?


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

I know I already had to climb trees twice so I could go back up and get the one I left.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Athens1 said:


> Not sure what Fabricator is trying to say but I was raised to allways give people the benifit of a doubt and maybe he just had a bad Morning or something. I am proud to say that my upbringing taught me to have thick skin and keep doing what i believe in. But any way I can tell you that there where roughly an estimated 750 thousand plus small screw in hooks made last year for this very reason. so i guess there are alot of people that could see a benifit to this.
> 
> No harm no foul just posting a reply.
> 
> ...


Well said Jason, a very respectful response to a very disrespectful post! It says a lot about you and your company! BTW it was good meeting you at Bass and Bucks on Saturday, Chad introduced me to ya as we were talking about our Switzerland County people, lol!


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

I love the idea I too climb up in stand early in the morning and screw my hook in etc. This is a one stop shop love the idea and quality is tip top.

Now Fabricator12, dude get a clue. Kind words from a good person. 

Quote from Athens1/Jason/Athens Archery
Not sure what Fabricator is trying to say but I was raised to allways give people the benifit of a doubt and maybe he just had a bad Morning or something. I am proud to say that my upbringing taught me to have thick skin and keep doing what i believe in. But any way I can tell you that there where roughly an estimated 750 thousand plus small screw in hooks made last year for this very reason. so i guess there are alot of people that could see a benifit to this.

No harm no foul just posting a reply.

Fabricator be blessed I wish you well in the timber this fall.

Jason 

Thanks for a great products and innovations it is something I am proud to be associated with.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

How well is the hook latched while in the quiver? Is there any chance of it being bumped out or open when traveling? How about on teh bow, chance of it marking the bow finish at all?


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Can someone pm me, when they get the shortbus route posted? I'm gettin' on!!!


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*answer*



LeEarl said:


> How well is the hook latched while in the quiver? Is there any chance of it being bumped out or open when traveling? How about on teh bow, chance of it marking the bow finish at all?


the hook is secured tight and it cant come open in transit also no chance of it scratching bow.

thanks
Jason


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Mods......Fabricator needed to go.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I never take my quiver off my bow. It's not a requirement with this quiver to do so is it?


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Is the hood gonna be that glossy in the production model? I like every thing about that quiver except the sheen.... Thanks!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

29innovator70 said:


> Is the hood gonna be that glossy in the production model? I like every thing about that quiver except the sheen.... Thanks!


Flat black

Camo


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BOHO said:


> I never take my quiver off my bow. It's not a requirement with this quiver to do so is it?


It is dead quiet and very solid on the bow.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> It is dead quiet and very solid on the bow.


fantastic! I'll get the sight and quiver when I get my second Accomplice.  as always, thx Rodney.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

This is going to be awesome. I have climbed down in my climber so many times just to look up and see my eazy hanger left there. Ahh this is gonna be great.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

headhunter75422 said:


> This is going to be awesome. I have climbed down in my climber so many times just to look up and see my eazy hanger left there. Ahh this is gonna be great.


HAHAHA I thought I was the only one that did that..

Or go hunt a new spot and remember you didnt bring a hook...

1 hook takes care of both bow and quiver. Its always with you.


----------



## penner (Feb 7, 2009)

*string suppressor*

cool suppressor what kind is that


----------



## Camera Man (Aug 6, 2009)

nice concept, cant wait to use it


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

penner said:


> cool suppressor what kind is that


good eye,,,,thats a yet to be released string stopper...:shade:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Man i cant wait to get my goodies & get them on "RedRum".*


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

very cool ..............and i wanted one ..........................

till you said $129... :mg:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

6bloodychunks said:


> very cool ..............and i wanted one ..........................
> 
> till you said $129... :mg:


Realisticly you should be able to pick it up at most places for around $99-109


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't use a hook that much out west but thats is a dang good idea. Keep up the innovative ideas.


----------



## penner (Feb 7, 2009)

*suppressor*

thought it might be a hydronic


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Man, my "gotta have" list keeps growing. Will be getting one of there to put on my Accomplice ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll be ordering one soon. I normally just through my stuff on the ground when i'm grounded........... the Rellik sight i'm still debating. May do it just to shoot the hunter division.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Very, very nice :shade:


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for the feedback


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

May just have to give one of these a try.....but not available until September? That's awfully close to season to be trying new stuff out.

Will these be available here on AT or only direct from Athens?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ack said:


> May just have to give one of these a try.....but not available until September? That's awfully close to season to be trying new stuff out.
> 
> Will these be available here on AT or only direct from Athens?


They will be available where other Omega line products are sold.

anthensarchery.com check for a dealer in your area.


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quiver looks great Jason! Great concept! Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Will you be adding riser mounts for the quiver? 
That would be great for slider style sights.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm guessing and hoping it will come in Next Vista camouflage, correct? 
Am I the only one that ordered and all camo bow?
Very nice design. It may be the only quiver I would use other than my Kwikee Kwiver. I may be anal retentive but I just dont see much benifit to some of the other $125.00+ quivers. This design is innovative and appears to be well constructed not just recycled milk jug plastic. I think some bow companies put their logo on it and charge an inflated price just because a certain % of people will buy it to match their bows. Not that I would do that unless it comes in Next Vista with an Athens logo then by all means put me on the ship list. I just can't believe how some people are so easliy duped into unnessasary purchases. Make mine the 6 arrow version. Throw in one of those fancy Rellik-4 sights too if it comes in Next Vista.......When am I gonna learn!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

simi06 said:


> I'm guessing and hoping it will come in Next Vista camouflage, correct?
> Am I the only one that ordered and all camo bow?
> Very nice design. It may be the only quiver I would use other than my Kwikee Kwiver. I may be anal retentive but I just dont see much benifit to some of the other $125.00+ quivers. This design is innovative and appears to be well constructed not just recycled milk jug plastic. I think some bow companies put their logo on it and charge an inflated price just because a certain % of people will buy it to match their bows. Not that I would do that unless it comes in Next Vista with an Athens logo then by all means put me on the ship list. I just can't believe how some people are so easliy duped into unnessasary purchases. Make mine the 6 arrow version. Throw in one of those fancy Rellik-4 sights too if it comes in Next Vista.......When am I gonna learn!




The sight and quiver will be available in Black or Next camo.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Rodney you are a wealth of information.......and for that and many other things of late I thank you. What's in the works for Athens stabalizers? Anything? Something? Ya gotta let us know.......


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

simi06 said:


> Rodney you are a wealth of information.......and for that and many other things of late I thank you. What's in the works for Athens stabalizers? Anything? Something? Ya gotta let us know.......


We have all kinds of things in the works.

Dont tell anyone but on the drawing board is:

Broadheads
Stabs
Release


Now this is just between you and I:shade:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

My quiver is on order, next will be a sight!


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Your secret is safe Rodney..........nobody is ever on this forum.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

cool. I'll get all that.  well the broadheads would have to be mechanical.  I dont shoot fixed heads anymore.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> We have all kinds of things in the works.
> 
> Dont tell anyone but on the drawing board is:
> 
> ...


Sure! your secrects safe with me! not sure about the other 5000000 members though :darkbeer: 

gawd.......i'm already broke. Yall gonna make me go chapter 11!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT - someone couldn't find this thread.

-Steve


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

That quiver is just down right awesome! I love that idea. I want one even though my big ole rear end hunts from the ground. Also love the sights and will get one on the 2 accomplices I plan on getting this year.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Medichunter said:


> That quiver is just down right awesome! I love that idea. I want one even though my big ole rear end hunts from the ground. Also love the sights and will get one on the 2 accomplices I plan on getting this year.


I'm typically grounded too. but when i get to where i'm setting up, i yank off the quiver and drop it on the ground. With this i could hang it AND the bow. pretty slick idea.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Go on and sign me up for a black, 6 arrow model....It'll cut down on the number of EZ Hangers I lose every dang year that's for sure.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Well done. Awesome idea. :clap:


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*hood info*

the hoods will be available in black carbon fiber look and camo


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

What is in the hood to hold the broadheads/field points? Is it the foam type or rubberish stuff like Kwikee?


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

simi06 said:


> What is in the hood to hold the broadheads/field points? Is it the foam type or rubberish stuff like Kwikee?


I think an earlier post said the hood is empty and is there only as a guard. Since the quiver has 2 grippers you don't really need anything inside the hood.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Athens1 said:


> the hoods will be available in black carbon fiber look and camo


did you mean "black, carbon fiber look, and camo"? or just "black carbon fiber look, and camo"? I don't know about the rest of the guys but I do know that I would like mine to be just flat black to match my all black 34" accomplice.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

29innovator70 said:


> I think an earlier post said the hood is empty and is there only as a guard. Since the quiver has 2 grippers you don't really need anything inside the hood.


this system works best with all broadheads. especially rage heads.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

29innovator70 said:


> did you mean "black, carbon fiber look, and camo"? or just "black carbon fiber look, and camo"? I don't know about the rest of the guys but I do know that I would like mine to be just flat black to match my all black 34" accomplice.


Yeah I agree, I'd want a satin black to match my black 34" Accomplice too. Oh well, if nothing else there's always spray paint, lol.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

29innovator70 said:


> I think an earlier post said the hood is empty and is there only as a guard. Since the quiver has 2 grippers you don't really need anything inside the hood.



the hoods have a rubber liner no foam the 2 arrow keepers hold the heads to the center.

thanks


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Athens1 said:


> the hoods have a rubber liner no foam the 2 arrow keepers hold the heads to the center.
> 
> thanks


Athens1 I sent you a PM...If you get a chance check it and holla back at me.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> the hoods will be available in black carbon fiber look and camo


I like the idea of black carbon fiber look. It will match my Posten!!


----------



## chevellenut (Feb 16, 2005)

what size fixed blades will fit in the hood? i use striker magnums which are 1.5". i struggle to find a hood that these fit into safely. thanks...don


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

chevellenut said:


> what size fixed blades will fit in the hood? i use striker magnums which are 1.5". i struggle to find a hood that these fit into safely. thanks...don


if I'm not mistaken, somebody asked earlier about the same heads. I believe the reply was they will fit. :thumbs_up


----------



## chevellenut (Feb 16, 2005)

*striker mags*

i didn"t find any posts directed towards the fitment. but i try to always bypass all the negative crap, maybe i missed it. thanks. maybe i have found the quiver i need!


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow! The quiver is awesome. Wait till the masses get a eye on this bad boy. 

This company is about to explode...


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cant wait to get a hold of mine!!!! Good job yet again guys!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> We have all kinds of things in the works.
> 
> Dont tell anyone but on the drawing board is:
> 
> ...


I wonder if the Govt. will give me a bail out check so I can buy all the new stuff from Athens...Heck the Bank CEO's blew it all on stupid stuff so I should get my part too. Ought to be payback for having to look at Obama's face everytime I turn the TV on. ukey:
Rodney, I'm VERY INTERESTED to hear what Athens has up it's sleeve when it comes to the Boradheads, Stab's & Releases. 
I think the new quiver is freakin awesome...Simple yet brilliant all at the same time. Like I said before it'll save me alot on the number of EZ Arms I somehow manage to lose every season.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> I wonder if the Govt. will give me a bail out check so I can buy all the new stuff from Athens...Heck the Bank CEO's blew it all on stupid stuff so I should get my part too. Ought to be payback for having to look at Obama's face everytime I turn the TV on. ukey:
> Rodney, I'm VERY INTERESTED to hear what Athens has up it's sleeve when it comes to the Boradheads, Stab's & Releases.
> I think the new quiver is freakin awesome...Simple yet brilliant all at the same time. Like I said before it'll save me alot on the number of EZ Arms I somehow manage to lose every season.


well one thing is for sure. you can bet that anything that has the Athens name on it will be top quality. They have proven that with their CS, their bows and now their quivers. I'm sure the releases, broadheads, sights and anything else they come out with will be the same. I actually would love to have some matching camo.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not sure if this was brought up or not but, is the hang on hook gonna be rubber coated or anything?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> Not sure if this was brought up or not but, is the hang on hook gonna be rubber coated or anything?


Good question, I hadnt even thought about that....I guess if nothing else a little dip in some plasti-cote will fix that problem.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

BOHO said:


> well one thing is for sure. you can bet that anything that has the Athens name on it will be top quality. They have proven that with their CS, their bows and now their quivers. I'm sure the releases, broadheads, sights and anything else they come out with will be the same. I actually would love to have some matching camo.


I actually got to see one of the hoods in matching camo yesterday, looked real good!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

i saw it in camo and carbon fiber i believe


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Don't know if I missed it or what, but will this quiver attach to the riser as well? Just curious how solid it will stay on the bow since I don't remove my quiver.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Most serious Bowhunters never remove bow quivers*

Most serious bowhunter keep the bowquiver on for fast second shots...

impossible if your quiver is off the bow

my two cents


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

the quiver is quick disconnect cam lock and if you shoot with it on it makes no noise or vibration.

thanks
Jason


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

aggiegoddess said:


> Most serious bowhunter keep the bowquiver on for fast second shots...
> 
> impossible if your quiver is off the bow
> 
> my two cents



IMO it is faster to grab an arrow out of a quiver that is hard mounted than to grab it off the quiver mounted to the bow. you can keep the bow in the shooting position while reaching for the arrow that is mounted to the tree with you release hand and loading it again, also less noise. but i hunt both with quiver on and off depending on the situation. I think most people that hunt every day and guys that just hunt on the weekends can still be called serious I'm pretty sure most of us on here would think we are pretty serious. but thats just my opinion 

thanks 

Jason


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> IMO it is faster to grab an arrow out of a quiver that is hard mounted than to grab it off the quiver mounted to the bow. you can keep the bow in the shooting position while reaching for the arrow that is mounted to the tree with you release hand and loading it again, also less noise. but i hunt both with quiver on and off depending on the situation. I think most people that hunt every day and guys that just hunt on the weekends can still be called serious I'm pretty sure most of us on here would think we are pretty serious. but thats just my opinion
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jason


Thanks Jason.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

aggiegoddess said:


> Most serious bowhunter keep the bowquiver on for fast second shots...
> 
> impossible if your quiver is off the bow
> 
> my two cents


how strange....I don't use a bow mounted quiver at all, except for hiking through thick cover. When the stalk is on or in the open ground I use a hip quiver. I'd like to get my hands on an additional bracket so I can fashion a quiver system like Alpine had. On the bow, in the tree or on my hip. Guess I'd better re-evaluate my hunting so I can become more "serious".

It's a great idea, a great looking quiver that's obviously made with materials and craftsmanship a notch (at least) above the competition. I'll have to have one.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

aggiegoddess said:


> Most serious bowhunter keep the bowquiver on for fast second shots...
> 
> impossible if your quiver is off the bow
> 
> my two cents


I am a pretty serious bowhunter and I never shoot with a quiver mounted on my bow.

:smile:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

aggiegoddess said:


> Most serious bowhunter keep the bowquiver on for fast second shots...
> 
> impossible if your quiver is off the bow
> 
> my two cents


Dang an all these 25 or so years of bowhunting I thought I was a serious bowhunter...Thanks for letting me know I'm not. I guess I was only "serious" the couple of years I hunted with a 2 piece quiver attached to my bow, I've been goofing off the other 20 some years. Shame on me...


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well I always leave mine on my bow. I am a very serious bowhunter but it's not for the second shot that I leave it on there. If you do it right, you only need 1 arrow.  I usually hold my bow up in front of me to break up my outline, especially if I dont have a lot of cover. The arrows in the quiver really help me out.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll trade you a camo 6 arrow model for the slogan in my signature lol


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm a very serious bowhunter too, but it is not because I leave my quiver on my bow when I hunt. I just like it there and like for it to be rock solid on the shot as well. I'm kinda like BOHO, I like to break up the outline. I don't like hanging the quiver on the tree because if anything can go wrong it will, with that said, it would end up on the ground!!:mg:


----------



## louie123 (May 9, 2009)

*new products*

can't wait to see what they come out with next what ever it is i am sure it will be a great product along with everything else


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

aggiegoddess said:


> Most serious bowhunter keep the bowquiver on for fast second shots...
> 
> impossible if your quiver is off the bow
> 
> my two cents


I also thank that Michael Waddell and Chuck Adams are pretty serious about bowhunting....:thumbs_up


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

hey Rodney, just wanted to see what the updates look like. Ya'll getting close to having an estimated timeline on the sight and quiver?


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Just one additional thought about the "impossible to get a fast follow up shot without a bow mounted quiver" line of thought. I once saw John Shultz (student of Howard Hill) from a lowered bow no hands on an arrow, posture, shoot 4 arrows on target (and when I say on target you'd have to see John Shoot to appreciate it) drawn from a hill style back quiver shot off a longbow before the compound shooter right next to him, could draw an already loaded arrow, shoot, reload and come to full draw for a second shot. Bow mounted quiver is not in my experience the fastest way to a follow up shot. A open top back quiver is. Enough. The quiver looks great guys.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BOHO said:


> hey Rodney, just wanted to see what the updates look like. Ya'll getting close to having an estimated timeline on the sight and quiver?


I am going to say the about 5 weeks, not sure which will be first....quite possibly the sight.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I will need one!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Athens Quiver*

That is an impressive design. Good job Athens.:thumbs_up I don't tree stand hunt here out west, but I would still consider that quiver.


----------



## BORN ASSASSIN (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey,where are my modeling pics?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

VA's season starts in Oct.....:tongue:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BORN ASSASSIN said:


> Hey,where are my modeling pics?


yeah really?????


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

modeling? I hope this is Laura's sister.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BORN ASSASSIN said:


> Hey,where are my modeling pics?


We aint got LeEarl in a bikini yet to take the pictures....


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah let's see some of the pics with wes modeling with the new quiver and sight and his awesome make-up job on his face lol


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*wesmeister*



tester84 said:


> Yeah let's see some of the pics with wes modeling with the new quiver and sight and his awesome make-up job on his face lol



here is the Wes MAn


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

very progressive thinking and design...congrats!


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Pics look great! That's my actual bow in the pics. It looked so sweet decked out with the sight and quiver


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

tester84 said:


> Pics look great! That's my actual bow in the pics. It looked so sweet decked out with the sight and quiver


We are going to need to see some identification before we can turn anything over to you sir.:tongue: I heard the garage door assassin also made the same claim!


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

lol i'm serious that bow is mine! Me, Jason and Wes went out to the woods and did this. Gotta love that face painting job jason did on wes! Looks great. lol


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

tester84 said:


> lol i'm serious that bow is mine! Me, Jason and Wes went out to the woods and did this. Gotta love that face painting job jason did on wes! Looks great. lol


I know it's yours, I was just busting your chops:darkbeer:


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

giddi1820 said:


> I know it's yours, I was just busting your chops:darkbeer:


Yeah i know! Man i can't wait for some of them shirts to come out. They look sweet.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

The last prototype rev is close to being completed wont be long now.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> The last prototype rev is close to being completed wont be long now.


Great. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Athens1 said:


> The last prototype rev is close to being completed wont be long now.


I'd love to have mine before Oct........:wink:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

They should be getting close to getting all the field staff bows out by now. I think next week I'm gonna go ahead and order my back up bow with the Omega rest and new sight and quiver. :thumbs_up


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

BOHO said:


> They should be getting close to getting all the field staff bows out by now. I think next week I'm gonna go ahead and order my back up bow with the Omega rest and new sight and quiver. :thumbs_up


:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

BOHO said:


> They should be getting close to getting all the field staff bows out by now. I think next week I'm gonna go ahead and order my back up bow with the Omega rest and new sight and quiver. :thumbs_up



I am ordering my backup tuesday...I think I will go with the 32 this time.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

909bowsniper said:


> I am ordering my backup tuesday...I think I will go with the 32 this time.


cool. I'm getting another 34 but in the orange riser faded to black with black limbs. I'm hoping I can get the cams dipped orange as well. we'll see. This one will be a 50-60 though.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Placed my order for a quiver with Pam a couple of weeks ago now. Hopefully they're done and one is in my hands by September 18th since the season starts the 19th lol


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Im not sure which one is better. Either way Im headed to mexico pretty soon. Gonna sell some less than needed organs so I can get my hands on both!!!!!!


----------



## chevellenut (Feb 16, 2005)

when will the quivers be available? i need to make a decision on waiting for this new quiver, or going with something available now. i don't want to get caught with the season opening without. thanks...don


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

I was vendoring beside these guys at worlds and the quiver is awsome, i own may own machine shop and now how to appreciate new ideas when i see one, I will have several of these when they become avalible.

Get to work boys I want some .


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

cncmachiningman said:


> I was vendoring beside these guys at worlds and the quiver is awsome, i own may own machine shop and now how to appreciate new ideas when i see one, I will have several of these when they become avalible.
> 
> Get to work boys I want some .



Todd, they are hard at work!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

ricksmathew said:


> Todd, they are hard at work!


Im sure they are , I have the same problem and its a good one BUSY


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Are they out there yet?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShootingABN! said:


> Are they out there yet?


Not yet but production has started,,,few last minute revisions.

They will be worth the wait!


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Got a call from Athens today! Quivers are ready. Picking mine up in the morning


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tester84 said:


> Got a call from Athens today! Quivers are ready. Picking mine up in the morning


Yes they are!!!


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I got the call today too! I can't wait to have the Black Quiver on my Black Athens! Once I get that Sight I will be all set.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Wooooo Hoooo! I got a call the other day from Athens; no message left and I have just been so busy I haven't been able to call back during their work hours. I am assuming my quiver is ready as well :darkbeer:


----------



## bwheeler1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*hey*

Cant wait to get ahold of one of these bad boys in black and get it on my Athens bow it is going to look SWEEET


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

*Very Classy and Cool Response Athens1!* 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and free to choose the products they purchase or not. After reading the posts related to Athens and the reponse from the Pro Staff already, I am looking forward to the possibility of making the Pro Staff this time around myself. Rodney has my application.


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Went and picked up my quiver today! Man is that thing sweet. Can't wait to try it out in the woods in the morning.


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't wait to get my quiver! That looks awesome


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

I will take one for sure:thumbs_up


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Holy moses! I need to get on the phone!!! That's the most practical quiver I've ever seen!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Will the new quiver accomodate the 1.5" Silver Flame broadheads and other large heads?


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

I seen the finished product this last weekend at the factory and it is something special. Who could have thought of that quiver, besides Jason.


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

My quiver came in the mail today. I can't wait to get it on my bow.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

After playing phone tag with Pam for a week mine is finally ordered and on it's way. Definitely looking forward to putting the final piece of the puzzle on Ruthie :wink:


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone have a good pic of the Next Vista camo Zen that they could and or would post?
Thanks


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

simi06 said:


> Anyone have a good pic of the Next Vista camo Zen that they could and or would post?
> Thanks



I just got mine in the mail yesterday and installed on my Accomplice last night. I'll try to get some pics up this evening. I will say this; the pictures do not do it justice because it is a slick little design :thumbs_up


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is my bow in the woods with the black quiver


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

For people who like to take their quivers off while hunting, that's the best idea I've ever seen. I like what I see from this company in general. You can tell the products are high quality.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I also got mine in the mail and it looks great, but there was no hardware included to mount it to my bow? Is it hidden somewhere? I looked but can't find it anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## ScruffyDog (Sep 16, 2009)

They are sweet looking


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Longbow42 said:


> I also got mine in the mail and it looks great, but there was no hardware included to mount it to my bow? Is it hidden somewhere? I looked but can't find it anywhere. Thanks.


Some packages got shipped without the screws...call athens 574-224-2300 and they wil be glad to send you 2 right out.

Sorry!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice looking quiver, but I still think I'll be using my T-Series that Mathews made. I like my in the hood, and I really like only one set of arrow grips.. But, Athens sure is coming out with good stuff!:thumbs_up


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

*>*

I love this quiver.:darkbeer:


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

great product jason keep up the good work man i cant wait to get one on mine i want that sight too


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

some are out there?:shade:


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got mine and as I said they forgot to put the bow mounting hardware inside, but no big deal, I am sure they will send it after I call. The quiver seems very well made. One thing is that the rubber lining in the cover is not attached and keeps moving somewhat in mine. I also imagine that it would vibrate some if the quiver was shot when attached to the bow?? I could glue it but then it would not be able to be replaced if needed.


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I shot with it and there wasn't any extra vibration on mine


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Fabricator 12 I wouldnt screw it into my tree on my stand every time either id have pegs allready mounted but still a great looking and great quality quiver and very useful tool perfect example happened to me this year on way to stand had some deer already out in field to where couldnt get to stand so came in different way and set up on ground where I thought they might come very deep snow on this day so didnt want to lay bow in snow so had to hold it whole time was major pain in my butt holding it whole time trying to use binoculars and calls with it in hand kept hitting my knocked arrow on briars and branches while scanning around me with the zen quiver problem solved or get an animal track it to where it expires but grounds wet or snow covered bam just screw in quiver and hang bow up and out of way I'm getting one this year Lord willing


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I would still love to see this in a two piece quiver!!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Any more reviews on these, Looks like a great idea, But questions, Do they screw in easy to tree , with good support of bow, do they vibrate if left on bow, Any limitataions on broadhead use, how much do they way ?ECT.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Not many used these it looks like


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tpcowfish said:


> Any more reviews on these, Looks like a great idea, But questions, Do they screw in easy to tree , with good support of bow, do they vibrate if left on bow, Any limitataions on broadhead use, how much do they way ?ECT.


They are very easy to screw into a tree. The screw portion in a bone screw from the orthopedic industry. They will easily hold the weight of the bow. I never noticed any vibration, they use dual grabbers and can be used with Mechs or Fixed.

They are machined and also have about 5" of vertical adjustment on your bow. The bracket is very slimline.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Rodney, guess it'll look good on my accomplice 34, Is it dealer available, or call Athens for a camo 1


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tpcowfish said:


> Thanks, Rodney, guess it'll look good on my accomplice 34, Is it dealer available, or call Athens for a camo 1


any Athens dealer can get you one..at the camo matches perfectly...we offer the quivers in all of our camos.


----------

